# concerned about commute



## everly (Apr 13, 2015)

Husband and I are in the midst of separation but still living together. This has been the case for the past 2 months and I don't think I can take it anymore! I have a place to stay with my parents, 45 mins from current residence, but my job and my daughter's school are within 5 mins from my home now. I cannot afford to stay here alone, and my husband seems to be in no rush to move out as well. I know if I wanted to, I could stick it out here until summer begins (in 8 weeks). Should I stay here to save my 7yo daughter and myself the trip and the added stress every day, or suck it up for 2 more months and try to keep her life normal? (She is not my husband's daughter, we have been together since she was 2... her biological father passed away last year.) I am trying my best to keep our relationship problems from affecting her, and feeling very guilty that she is losing her only father figure... but she deserves the world and a loving step father... and my husband is no longer up to the task.


----------



## Happilymarried25 (Mar 19, 2014)

I would stick it out until the Summer so your daughter doesn't have such a disruption during school. Even though he not her biological father he has been her father for 5 years so I'm sure the divorce will affect her. Just be nice and civil while you in the house with your husband for the sake of your daughter. My sister went through the same thing and her and her husband and their daughter stayed in the house for 8 months until she graduated from High school. They just basically had their own lives and were civil to each other.


----------



## Openminded (Feb 21, 2013)

It will be less disruptive to your daughter to stay for eight more weeks. Take it a day at a time (or an hour at a time if necessary). Remind yourself it's temporary. Mark the days off on a calendar so you can see progress. It will be over soon!


----------



## everly (Apr 13, 2015)

these are both very helpful, thank you for the response!


----------

